# Powder coating problem



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Does anyone here do powder coating? I have a delemna... I have a small, round object that needs coating. AND, it cannot have holes poked in it, and it has no holes in it, so it cannot be hung on hooks.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

You'll have to do it in two stages.

Make a support to hold it and do the upper part, cure the powder, then flip it over and do the other side


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

You cannot powder coat something twice.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Is the object round or spherical?

If round, mask part of it, apply your coating to the unmasked part, remove masking and cook. After cooking, mask the coated portion and apply the coating to the remainder, remove the masking and cook again.

If spherical, same procedure would work.


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

I powder coated for afew years in a brake factory. A grounded metal stand needs to be fabricated to where 3 or 4 points are sticking up with a needle like ends. Kind of like driving nails through a board. Coat it with a decent amount of power. Transport it on the newly fabricated stand very carefully as not to loose any powder. Bake it let it cool down. Then take a needle and dip it in some sort of rust resistant paint and take and fill the marks left from the stands points. Almost no trace will be seen.


Heritagefarm said:


> Does anyone here do powder coating? I have a delemna... I have a small, round object that needs coating. AND, it cannot have holes poked in it, and it has no holes in it, so it cannot be hung on hooks.
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

oneokie said:


> Is the object round or spherical?
> 
> If round, mask part of it, apply your coating to the unmasked part, remove masking and cook. After cooking, mask the coated portion and apply the coating to the remainder, remove the masking and cook again.
> 
> If spherical, same procedure would work.


Now, the powder-coater guy told me that it could not be baked on twice. (I am not powder coating) Have you actually done this, or seen it done? The powder is an epoxy.



Ky-Jeeper said:


> I powder coated for afew years in a brake factory. A grounded metal stand needs to be fabricated to where 3 or 4 points are sticking up with a needle like ends. Kind of like driving nails through a board. Coat it with a decent amount of power. Transport it on the newly fabricated stand very carefully as not to loose any powder. Bake it let it cool down. Then take a needle and dip it in some sort of rust resistant paint and take and fill the marks left from the stands points. Almost no trace will be seen.


That is what I am planning on doing, actually, but I thought there might be a better option, though this sounds adequate.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> You cannot powder coat something twice.


I've done it


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

The powder is not an epoxy, and you are not prohibited from doing it twice.

The powder is nothing more than finely ground plastic. It melts when heated. That's all you're doing in the oven, melting the powdered plastic that you stuck to the part with static electricity.

An epoxy is a chemical reaction process. Most commonly paints and fiberglass. You ain't doing that.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

The top of my DuPont paper says "epoxy".


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Heritagefarm said:


> The top of my DuPont paper says "epoxy".


OK, so you're not telling the whole story, and are playing coy, withholding significant and important parts of the picture.

You're not talking typical powders and powder coating. You're talking about specialized powders, with specialized applications. This is not typical run of the mill work. 

So, why don't you tell the *whole* story. Then you'll have a better chance of getting usefull and better informed answers from people.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Alright guys whats up? Shop talk doesn't usually have this sorta bashing going on. Take a breath already!


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

it aint time for a full moon ... must be solar flares!

we all can play nice in the shop, and pick each others brains, not pick on each other no matter what has went on between folks on other forum sections in the past!

William


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I can't even imagine what I missed in this thread. Over powder coating?


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Ed Norman said:


> I can't even imagine what I missed in this thread. Over powder coating?


Dont you mess with my powder coating! :viking:


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Blu3duk said:


> it aint time for a full moon ... must be solar flares!


Well... That explains everything!:thumb:


----------



## sandc (Apr 26, 2010)

We do round objects all the time. We have a metal frame that we use that has three needle point inserts that the balls sit on. Think something about the size of a tungsten tip in a tig welder. I have looked at a few of them coming out of the oven and you can't really see the contact points. I don't do the coatings, just do fabwork in the same shop.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

I've seen folks pull their hair out trying to figure out how to hang stuff on a powder coat line. 
You might have to rely on the above method and use a bit of touch up if there are any spots left.


----------

